
Twitter Launches Verified Accounts - peter123
http://blog.twitter.com/
======
mahmud
Now you're talking. But not all are, currently, required to "get verified":

 _The experiment will begin with public officials, public agencies, famous
artists, athletes, and other well known individuals at risk of impersonation._

